# Will crew out of Port Aransas or Corpus



## chuey27 (May 6, 2005)

I can crew out of Port Aransas or Corpus Christi if needed on relatively short notice. Weekends always free. Have light to medium offshore tackle and gear. Will split expenses and the usual. Don't really drink and light smoker. PM's checked regularly.


----------

